# I'd like to share my wife naked pictures



## anson (Jul 25, 2014)

She ok with it, but she doesn't want to show her face. So i'd like to share them, i like and i love when guys get horny because she's very sexy.
I'd be good you post below you email so i can contact you!
Thanks!


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

This is the same wife you asked for a divorce from last month? If she wants to share her pictures there are many places she can do that, this isn't one of them.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I absolutely wouldn't touch this thread with a 40 foot fork!*


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Uhhhh.......

[email protected] :scratchhead:


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I love that Amp banned the OP but didn't close the thread.

OP, please email the pictures to me at [email protected]


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Finally! It's SO difficult to find nudie pictures on the internet! I've been waiting for someone to offer some in exchange for my personal email address. Sounds like a great deal!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

anson said:


> She ok with it, but she doesn't want to show her face. So i'd like to share them, i like and i love when guys get horny because she's very sexy.
> I'd be good you post below you email so i can contact you!
> Thanks!


Even if she is "ok with it" don't.

Two reasons. First with advances in facial and other recognition software, at some point it will be pretty easy for someone to scan that picture of your wife (even without her face), examine it with software and match it against some other picture of her with her name and other information.

Second, do some introspection on what you said, *"i like and i love when guys get horny..."*
If you post her pictures, how in the world would you know someone is geting horny without communicating with them. If you hope to communicate with them about how horny they are(i.e. your post your email comment), you are either one sick puppy or you are trying to run some scam. Either way you shouldn't do that.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah! Another troll thread!

OP, does your wife want d!ck pics too?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I love that Amp banned the OP but didn't close the thread.
> 
> OP, please email the pictures to me at [email protected]


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Yes, please I would absolutely love to look at an image of your......never mind, mine just walked by. BRB!! :smthumbup:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for destroying cats for me AP! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Never mind. I see amp.started it. Nice pvssy pictures! LOL!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> Even if she is "ok with it" don't.
> 
> Two reasons. First with advances in facial and other recognition software, at some point it will be pretty easy for someone to scan that picture of your wife (even without her face), examine it with software and match it against some other picture of her with her name and other information.


Already here. Install a little program called tinyeye. Then you can right click on any picture and find all the different versions of it all over the net. If a picture exists on the internet, then even cropping out the head/face will not keep it private. For example http://www.upi.com/News_Photos/view/upi/9684529d63399195380808882212bb0b/ here is the uncropped version of the picture of Jody Foster that is AP's avatar. Takes about 1/2 a second to find.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

JODIE FOSTER! God that's been driving me crazy.


----------



## seattle_stranger (Nov 4, 2014)

Every time I click this thread, I hope for a different outcome. If at first you fail....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> JODIE FOSTER! God that's been driving me crazy.


Recognized her after a few minutes. The avatar picture is small. I am glad it was Jodie and not Anon. I have been extremely attracted to Foster since she was a teen and when I saw that picture, my heart jumped in my throat!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Yeah, when i saw her in Elysium I did a double take. Just didn't look like I remembered her.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

You show me yours and I'll show you mine!
I don;t need to see her face but I will need to see her ID to make sure it's Mrs.ason.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I think Jody Foster is incredibly sexy...pity she's....oh well. Never mind.

Re this post....odd how the moderators bin threads simply because they are in the 'wrong' section then let horse poo like this through...
Come on guys!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

So that cat is "hung" proportionate to its body size like most of the self and spouse reported guys/husbands on TAM. Yep.....


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe anson could start a private TAM "group" to share naked spouse pics. It would likely be a group of one.

:rofl:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

askari said:


> I think Jody Foster is incredibly sexy...pity she's....oh well. Never mind.
> 
> Re this post....odd how the moderators bin threads simply because they are in the 'wrong' section then let horse poo like this through...
> Come on guys!


What do you mean let it through? The OP is banned, so he's not going to be PMing or emailing anybody.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting article from the Wall Street Journal.



> Unlike a Google search, Memex can *search not only for text but also for images and latitude/longitude coordinates encoded in photos*. It can decipher numbers that are part of an image, including handwritten numbers in a photo, a technique traffickers often use to mask their contact information. It also recognizes photo backgrounds independently of their subjects, so it can identify pictures of different women that share the same backdrop, such as a hotel room—a telltale sign of sex trafficking, experts say.



Sleuthing Search Engine: Even Better Than Google? - WSJ


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> What do you mean let it through? The OP is banned, so he's not going to be PMing or emailing anybody.


That this post is deleted/closed etc.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

What's wrong with leaving it open? The answer about where the OP went is self evident. No nefarious activity can occur with the OP (presumably) perma-banned. I don't see anything else bad posted; nobody else is misbehaving.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

We could start a Jodie Foster thread.&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

